# Strawberries



## Ron B. (May 11, 2009)

I agree that strawberries are not of great importance for bees, but bees will pollinate strawberries when pollen sources are weak. I have 6 hives on a small strawberry patch and find bees working the berries each time I check them. The farmer had an excellent crop thru the spring, and he believes the bees were the main pollinator.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Yes, I agree. I have read many comments stating "bees will not work strawberries". I guess you can't believe everything you read. 

Alex


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

The strawberries may not be of great importance to bees, but the bees really blessed my strawberries. I had/have about 400 plants in near proximity to a couple of my hives. They worked them very well and I had a bumper crop of berries.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Congrats. That's good to know. We have some strawberries that we planted last year. Can't wait.
The bees did wonders for our blackberries and fruit trees.

Alex


----------

